# Blossom Tree



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi

I am useless with gardens, in fact our garden has no bushes, trees or flowers!!  I am so rubbish I kill everything (I do manage some bedding plants in pots/ baskets in the summer).  My FIL has recently passed away and whilst trying to explain what has happened to Grampy we read my DS a book (introduced at pre-school) and he has really taken to this book and the character gets buried under the willow tree, my DS has asked to get a tree for Grampy.  On the morning after his passed, I was in the garden with MIL and its the first time i'd noticed this gorgeous blossom tree at the end of her garden and now as DS has asked, I think i'd like a blossom tree... and from talking elsewhere I think I might want a cherry blossom tree - and perhaps a weeping one - I really have no idea as you can tell....!!  My question is, can I put such a tree in a large pot?!  We are probably not going to move, so planting wouldn't be too much of a problem but I think in a large pot would be preferrable as I don't want hysteria if we move and can't take it with us....

Any help greatly appreciated....

I am open to other options of blossom trees by the way, just need to blossom around this time of year.... FIL died a few weeks ago.

Thanks in advance

Bev


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

We have an ornamental cherry tree which hasn't grown too big although you do need to trim it back to keep it small (but being in a pot should curtail how big it gets). It has lovely blossom in the spring followed by fruits which the birds love in the next few weeks. In the autumn the leaves turn a lovely colour too.

http://www.mailordertrees.co.uk/Prunus_'Pandora'_(Flowering_Cherry_Tree).htm

something like this would do & they supply it in a big pot

Or soemthing like a dogwood tree which can grown in shade & has red berries in winter
http://www.fast-growing-trees.com/WhiteFloweringDogwood.htm

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Thank you so much, I took advise from the company you recommended and have bought a tree - a weeping variety, really looking forward to recieiving it.

Thanks again

Bev


----------

